# Sediment



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a 3 story bld. On the third floor, the faucet aerator gets filled with crud faster than you can clean it. Any suggestions only in one room on far side of bldg.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

I, it's a biology lab so taking aerators off is not an option. Bldg is 2 years old. Seems to be on hot and cold


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Define "crud".


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Define "crud".



Hope you don't have cross connection issues, have seen crude turn out to be really nasty stuff. especially since you stated Bio Lab.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Sediment , you would almost think it was plumbed in with used galvanized pipe. Black and white small rocks. Best description of crud.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Water heater with bad dip tube serving that floor?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

How long did you leave it run before reinstalling aerators?


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Boiler with booster pump serving the whole bldg.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Let it run about 30 min on 3 sinks effected.


----------



## No-hub (Sep 1, 2012)

Water softner media?


----------



## rizob (Nov 14, 2011)

Definitely check the water conditioner, if they have one It sounds like carbon lifting out of the tank. Have seen it happen a lot. If it looks kind of like fish eggs it might be resin from a softener.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rizob said:


> Definitely check the water conditioner, if they have one It sounds like carbon lifting out of the tank. Have seen it happen a lot. If it looks kind of like fish eggs it might be resin from a softener.


Could be a broke distributer.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

